# Scratched That Itch!



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dang bug bit me in the butt and made me get a new gun itch. I always wanted to get a revolver in 10mm. So I went to see what Ruger had offerengs of. They had three, a GP100, a Super Redhawk, and a Superblackhawk in 10mm. I didn't want a single action so the superblackhawk was out. Comparing the Super Redhawk and the GP100, I noticed the Superredhawk had a barrel a bit longer, and it came with a scope mount and screws in the box. So I went with the Redhawk. Got me a 2X7 variable pistol scope with a matching finish, and a total of 12 moon clips.









SO I took it out to the range and set up a target at fifty yards, and these were the very first six shots I took with the gun. Heck, I didn't even sight the scope in yet, the VERY first six shots. (Flyer was definitely MY fault) I think I may have a keeper here. As a side note, I was shooting MY 10mm reloads with 180 grain projectiles and Blue Dot powder.


----------

